# ipad et imprimante via time capsule



## italian13 (16 Octobre 2011)

bonjour, je n'arrive pas à trouver mon imprimante que j'ai installée sur time capsule et qui pourtant marche bien puisque j'arrive même à imprimer avec un pc.
lorsque je veut imprimer avec mon ipad il ne trouve pas d'imprimante air print
possible, pas possible ?


----------



## Dr.Hannibal (18 Octobre 2011)

italian13 a dit:


> bonjour, je n'arrive pas à trouver mon imprimante que j'ai installée sur time capsule et qui pourtant marche bien puisque j'arrive même à imprimer avec un pc.
> lorsque je veut imprimer avec mon ipad il ne trouve pas d'imprimante air print
> possible, pas possible ?



totalement possible, l'ipad ne gere pas les imprimantes connectee a....

Il faut une imprimante compatible airprint UNIQUEMENT


----------

